# Pulling the plug.



## IKE (Jul 29, 2017)

Mama turns 65 Aug. 11th and is going to retire Sept. 1st.......just 25 more working days !

She's already had her Medicare 'A' card for awhile and since she's taking off 'paid' for her birthday we've already got a in person mid morning appointment lined up at the SS office scheduled for Aug. 11th to get the part 'B' ball rolling......yep, I know we can apply online but I did a 'in person' for my 'B' and it went smooth as silk, the key is to schedule a appointment and not just be a 'walk in', I was in and out in a little over one hour.

I've also got her BCBS 'F' & D' already lined up and that will kick in Sept. 1st plus I've talked to our tax gal so I think I've pretty much done all of my homework.

We love each other to death but in our 41 years of marriage, like most working couples, we've never spent 24/7-365 together.......I'm thinking it might take a little getting used to for both of us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2017)

Congratulations Mama, enjoy....


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Enjoy your time together!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep. Here we go.

"What are you doing now?"

"I'm looking out the window"

"Well,how long are you going to be looking out the window".


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope you have hobbies that you like to do individually and some that you like to do together.
My late hubby did woodworking and I did volunteer work down at our library.  Together we enjoyed
cooking, gardening, jigsaw puzzles.  Seemed to work for us.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> Mama turns 65 Aug. 11th and is going to retire Sept. 1st.......just 25 more working days !
> 
> She's already had her Medicare 'A' card for awhile and since she's taking off 'paid' for her birthday we've already got a in person mid morning appointment lined up at the SS office scheduled for Aug. 11th to get the part 'B' ball rolling......yep, I know we can apply online but I did a 'in person' for my 'B' and it went smooth as silk, the key is to schedule a appointment and not just be a 'walk in', I was in and out in a little over one hour.
> 
> ...



Good deal, enjoy life now together!

I re-retired effective July 1st, and so leaving my employer's group coverage, we had to study-up on S.S. and Medicare, a bit of a learning curve, but not as bad as anticipated.

We had previously gotten my wife signed up for Part A, signing up for Part B online was elusive for some reason, so we opted to visit the Social Security office in-person. 

  A friend told us to go on a Wednesday, after 11A.M.  We did, and the timing couldn't have been better.  In and out in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> Mama turns 65 Aug. 11th and is going to retire Sept. 1st.......just 25 more working days !
> 
> She's already had her Medicare 'A' card for awhile and since she's taking off 'paid' for her birthday we've already got a in person mid morning appointment lined up at the SS office scheduled for Aug. 11th to get the part 'B' ball rolling......yep, I know we can apply online but I did a 'in person' for my 'B' and it went smooth as silk, the key is to schedule a appointment and not just be a 'walk in', I was in and out in a little over one hour.
> 
> ...


We've been together 56 years and have spent the last 23 years in retirement the 24/7 you are thinking about. 

Some things we do together other interests we don't, interests change & we adapt. Recognizing that we've never considered our happiness as being dependent on  the other but that our individual happiness blends to make us both happy. The only real concern is the nagging thought of after so many years together the other will experience a sense of loss that will be debilitating.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 29, 2017)

It's important for each of you to have self-absorbing individual hobbies or activities.  As a precaution, you might want to secure your firearms until you see how it works out.  Too much sudden togetherness might be stressful.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 29, 2017)

You'd think being retired would be boring as hell. This is my 17th year being "retired". I don't have enough time to do all the things I have to do. And it's not make work things. Your life doesn't end when you stop working.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 29, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Yep. Here we go.
> 
> "What are you doing now?"
> 
> ...



:rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> Mama turns 65 Aug. 11th and is going to retire Sept. 1st.......just 25 more working days !
> We love each other to death but in our 41 years of marriage, like most working couples, we've never spent 24/7-365 together.......I'm thinking it might take a little getting used to for both of us.



Early Happy Birthday to your wife Ike and congratulations to her on her retirement. :yougogirl: We'll be married for 41 years in September and are also very much in love.  You don't have to be joined at the hips, many times we do different things in different rooms, or one of us is out in the yard or doing something around town.  Of course, you can find many things that you might enjoy doing together, lots of possibilities, our best days have been since we retired.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 29, 2017)

Congratulations to your wife on her retirement. I have my own little room for my computer,books,crafts and photo albums. He has the den with his beloved recliner and TV set. We like our own space. We have a set daily routine that works for us. I just wish I could figure out how to keep him off the wet kitchen floor that I just mopped until it dries.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Congratulations to your wife on her retirement. I have my own little room for my computer,books,crafts and photo albums. He has the den with his beloved recliner and TV set. We like our own space. We have a set daily routine that works for us. I just wish I could figure out how to keep him off the wet kitchen floor that I just mopped until it dries.



Get one of those signs that say Wet Floor.

And then hope to heck that he doesn't.


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2017)

Mama got itchy feet and went ahead and retired a couple of weeks early......yesterday, on her 65th birthday, we went to her appointment at the SS office to apply for her 'B' and while there we did her retirement paperwork also.

I know it'll be hard but hopefully she cares enough about me to put up with me 24/7/365......just in case she can't, does anyone have a spare bedroom or maybe an old shed that I can move into ?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2017)

IKE said:


> Mama got itchy feet and went ahead and retired a couple of weeks early......yesterday, on her 65th birthday, we went to her appointment at the SS office to apply for her 'B' and while there we did her retirement paperwork also.
> 
> I know it'll be hard but hopefully she cares enough about me to put up with me 24/7/365......just in case she can't, does anyone have a spare bedroom or maybe an old shed that I can move into ?


How much are you willing to pay? Loll.


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> How much are you willing to pay? Loll.



Sorry, but I'm not that desperate YET.......there ain't no way I'm gonna sleep on your balcony in a hammock.

Oh, I snore but on the plus side I am somewhat potty trained.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2017)

I never understood why my Mother started taking Xanax when my Dad retired. To me he was perfect, but now that my Husband has been retired I understand my Mother's need for Xanax. Thankfully he is still really busy with a neighborhood group he runs. He spends a lot of time running around the neighborhood helping people and I get to relax until he comes home. We celebrated our 51st wedding anniversary in May. I wish we have at least another 50 years together.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2017)

IKE said:


> I know it'll be hard but hopefully she cares enough about me to put up with me 24/7/365......just in case she can't, does anyone have a spare bedroom or maybe an old shed that I can move into ?



Actually, having your "individual space" Can be kind of important after retirement...if you want to maintain a civil relationship.  I'm surprised at the number of guys I worked with who have gotten divorced after they retired.  Being around each other 24/7 does present some new challenges, after a lifetime of working and just spending a few hours a day with the spouse.  The wife and I are Both "Bull Headed Germans", and that does not lend itself well to staying together.  My first year of retirement was the worst...I was always getting in her way...I simply didn't have anything to keep me occupied other than mowing the lawn and going fishing.  Luckily, we settled on a lifestyle change and moved to the country, where I have an endless array of chores, etc., to keep me busy.  I like to be outdoors, and the wife is a sewing "artist".  I have my workshop, and she has her sewing room, and we meet a few times a day, and that works good for both of us.  I guess it's working, as we passed 52 years together a few weeks ago.  Giving each other "space" is perhaps the best thing a couple can do after retirement.


----------

